# Different types of planted tanks



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Iwagumi usually only uses a few species of plants.

Some other planted tanks off the top of my head include Nature style, Dutch style and so called "jungle" style


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/general-aquascaping-discussions/285-aquascaping-styles-forgotten-current.html


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...285-aquascaping-styles-forgotten-current.html


Oh, this is just what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...285-aquascaping-styles-forgotten-current.html


NIce link. Love that El Natural Style. No maintenance. :biggrin:


----------

